# Belo Horizonte | A photographic report of Brazil's third largest metropolis



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte photographic report

Despite its importance within Brazil, Belo Horizonte is not a well known city outside the country. I intend to show you guys some interesting places and buildings in the city.

The thread is going to be updated as forumers comment, so it doesn't get too heavy. 

* I aprecciate your comments, thanks!* kay:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Rua da Bahia

Rua da Bahia has always been of the most important streets of Belo Horizonte. Since the times when the city was being built, this street became the main link between the Central Rail Station and the Palace of Justice at Praça da Liberdade (Liberty Square).

Nowadays, Rua da Bahia is regarded as the cultural axis of Belo Horizonte.

01 - The city's Central Rail Station which also hosts a subway station and a museum.









02 - Cultural Center









03









04









05 - Inimá de Paula museum









06 - Minas Gerais state's literature academy









07 - Close at Lourdes church









08 - Lourdes church









09 - The headquarters of a local bank









10 - On the way to Praça da Liberdade or "Liberty Square"


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Good ones. Keep posting.


----------



## mcclelm (Apr 18, 2010)

*Great Pics of Belo Horizonte*

Great photos... I posted a link to them from our Minas International facebook page. 

Do you live in BH? If yes, check out Minas International... www.minasinternational.com. We are a not for profit group bringing together English speakers living, working and doing business in Minas Gerais.

Maxine

[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, amazing photos of Belo Horizonte


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you guys for the comments.  

Please keep feedback so I can post more pics. 



mcclelm said:


> Great photos... I posted a link to them from our Minas International facebook page.
> 
> Do you live in BH? If yes, check out Minas International... www.minasinternational.com. We are a not for profit group bringing together English speakers living, working and doing business in Minas Gerais.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds isteresting! Yes, I'm BH, born and raised.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Praça da Liberdade

Praça da Liberdade is one of the most famous squares of Belo Horizonte. 

Until this year, the historic surrounding buildings used to host government ministries. Now, a new administrative center was built elsewhere and a new project is changing the whole area. 

All those buildings are now becoming cultural and entertainment facilities, creating one of the biggest and most important cultural complexes of Latin America. 

At the moment, two museums are finished, and many others will be completed soon.

01 - The former government palace, known as Palácio da Liberdade.









02









03 - Other buildings nearby









04 - The modernist building shown in the picture will become a boutique hotel









05 - A public library, designed by Oscar Nimeyer









06 - More modernism









07 - The front building will become one of the most important cultural centers in the country. It's probably the largest building of the complex.









08 









09 - This is one of the recently completed museums. The renovation project was designed by Paulo Mendes da Rocha.









10 - Construction work. Notice the panoramic elevator.









11 - This was the first building of the complex to be open to public. It hosts temporary exhibitions and it's also a planetarium and observatory.









12 - A night shot at the opening event


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cara, sério mesmo, vc partiu meu coração agora! Minha mãe trabalhou muitos anos na casa que aparece na sexta foto de cima para baixo. Número 197 da Avenida Bias Fortes. Casa de D. Carmela Falci. Minha mãe foi costureira da família. Estive nessa casa tantas vezes. Tão bonita por dentro! Uau... Estranho...No lote à esquerda ficava a residencia de um dos filhos dela..."Academia Mineira de Letras"?....


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Cara, sério mesmo, vc partiu meu coração agora! Minha mãe trabalhou muitos anos na casa que aparece na sexta foto de cima para baixo. Número 197 da Avenida Bias Fortes. Casa de D. Carmela Falci. Minha mãe foi costureira da família. Estive nessa casa tantas vezes. Tão bonita por dentro! Uau... Estranho...No lote à esquerda ficava a residencia de um dos filhos dela..."Academia Mineira de Letras"?....


Valeu por comentar. 

Hoje lá funciona a Academia Mineira de Letras, o prédio a esquerda faz parte do complexo e foi projetado por Gustavo Pena.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos, JP! Beautiful city! 

By all means, post more photos when you can and I'll make sure to check them out! Well done! :cheers2:


----------



## neosoux (Nov 18, 2004)

Nossa, belas fotos da querida BH!! parabéns!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice! Ficaram muito boas as fotos. Espero que acrescente mais.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

very nice thread of my wonderful BH! Keep going on


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Afonso Pena Av.

This is the main avenue of BH's downtown area, there are many historic buildings and LOTS of people due to strong street commerce and other attractions.

13 - Praça 7 de Setembro (September 7th Square), the nervous center of the city









14 - Buildings around, a nice mix of different architecture styles









15 - Pedestrian streets nearby









16 - Another angle of the crossing









17 - Just look at the crowd down there









18 - Museum of Modern Art and Photography









19 - The avenue itself









20 - Igreja São José (St. Joseph's Church)









21 - People passing by









22 









23 - This is one of the most (historically) important Art Deco Buildings of the city









24 









25 - Belo Horizonte city hall









26 - City hall at street level









27 









28 - Post office









29 - Another avenue nearby









30 - Some other historic buildings









31









32









33 - This one is quite big actually









34









35 - Palácio das Artes, a cultural complex designed by Oscar Niemeyer









36


----------



## GeoPro (Oct 23, 2007)

^^

Amazing Pics!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

great pics!! bh rocks! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics. This big city should definately be more famous!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 



Nightsky said:


> Nice pics. This big city should definately be more famous!


I hope it becomes more known as it hosts '14 and '16 games. This is a very good oportunity for the city.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Praça da Assembléia

Praça da Assembléia was designed by renowned landscape architect Burle Marx. This square hosts the legislative assembly of the state and many banks and public buildings are located around it.

50 -Legislative assembly of Minas Gerais state









51 - The square









52 - Local headquarters of Banco Central (Brazil's federal bank)









53 









54 









55 - a church









56


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice pics JPBrazil!!!
BH it's really amaizing, just love my city...post new pics, Pampulha neighborhood would be great!!!

thanks!!!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

Thank you Filipe. In fact, I've posted pics of Pampulha and other places in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1210799&page=2


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful !!

I've loved this thread...

I love BH radically!


----------

